# fish floating near top of tank



## jack0524 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi,

I bought two fish last weekend from a good LFS. Tank parameters are at: nitrates 20-30 ppm, nitrites 0, ammonia .05-.10 the last week, temp at 79-80 this last week. Water changes 10-15% every other day. pH 8.2. Fish were slowly acclimated when introduced. Two days ago, I noticed the Hap floating near the top or hiding in a rock not moving on the bottom. Now this morning I noticed the Rusty floating near the top on his side. Both can swim with effort. I am feeding my fish 2X/day just enough to eat in about 1 minute. Neither fish is eating. Is this swim bladder issue for both fish? How to treat?
I have a small 5 gallon tank and a extra heater I might use as a hospital tank, but no filter for it. Should I use this?

Please advise, thanks.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

You need to fix that ammonia, its more then likely the cause of your problems.

I would do a large water change and add some prime to the tank. The fish floating on there side are most liekly not going to make it 

If they are eating still try get some peas into them. If they are not you could try some salt, but either one is a bit hit and miss.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank and what are the tank mates? Just these two new fish, or were there previous inhabitants?

Right off the bat, I would be worried about combining a hap and a rusty. Fish that lurk under the surface but are still swimming normally are often being harassed by the other fish in the tank.

Was there ammonia in the tank before you bought the fish?

A 5G with no filter will not work for a hospital, and with two sick fish you would want to separate them. If it is ammonia though, the hospital tank will have the same problem and won't help.


----------



## jack0524 (Nov 24, 2011)

The tank is a 55 gallon long, and fish are:
Hap obiquidens (sick)
Rusty (also sick, from same store last week)
blue and yellow haps
Super VC-10
maylandi
marlieri
blue johanni
Red Empress

one of each fish, each between 1.5-3.0 inches long.

ammonia was at .10 when I got them (oops, my bad, wont do it again), and went down to .05 then back up today to .10, and just did a water change this AM, about 20%, and will do another 20% this evening


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tank too small, fish too big, too many fish, fish not compatible.

Also when introducing new fish to an established tank, it's better to introduce 3 or more at a time so it is harder for the existing fish to target one or two newcomers.

Between the ammonia and the mix, issues can be expected.

What are your future plans for this tank/these fish?


----------



## jack0524 (Nov 24, 2011)

Really??!! I had been told by a number of people that roughly 27 inches of cichlids in a 55 gallon tank was fine, and would be for at least a couple of years! Also had made sure to communicate my current tankmates to LFS before buying any others, and took their advise....not my own personal likes/dislikes. "LFS" is not just hole in wall, but is cichlid-focused. Has about 40 tanks, all looked healthy, etc.
And, we had put 3 in at a time, but one died the next day, looking ill that same day, so perhaps was too stressed by trip.
We have another 30 gallon tall tank, and another 30 gallon long that I was hoping to sell, but I guess I should put 3 or so in each tank?

Thanks for replying earlier.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

First, the inch-per-gallon rule does not work for heavy-bodied fish like cichlids. It works for skinny, one-inch fish like neon tetras.

Comments on the fish in your list...are they all male? When you have so many species with one of each, you want all-male to avoid competition over females.

Hap obiquidens (sick) OK for 55G with peaceful mbuna or aggressive hap/peacocks
Rusty good choice, combine with mbuna
blue and yellow haps ID? OK for hap/peacock 55G if mature size is max 6"
Super VC-10 11", too big for 55G
maylandi OK for 55G, but timid. One-species tank works
marlieri OK for 55G, but combine with other Tangs
blue johanni Too aggressive for 55G
Red Empress 9", too big for 55G


----------



## jack0524 (Nov 24, 2011)

OK! So...first they are definitely all male, I did not want to encourage aggression with any females in my first cichlid tank!
The electric blue and yellow haps do reach 6", if I remember correctly.....
Lets see, the johanni was actually the only one sold to me by another LFS that said he would be ok....time to avoid that store!
Can I keep these together for now, for about a year or so, and work on a larger tank for my empress and VC-10, with maybe another few smaller fish to keep them company? Would I need a 75G, or larger? Could I keep one in my 55 with a few tankmates???
I want healthy, happy fish, so I will make sure they are all given homes of appropriate size at the appropriate time!
Thanks so much for your reply, wish there were a reliable not-so-local FS around...the closest one I have found is in Palisades Park, NJ, about 2 hours from here!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find it's better to get advice from people who don't have an interest in selling you a fish. There are excellent LFS that really know their cichlids near me, but I've still gotten the occasional odd bit of advice from them.

To keep some of your fish for a year, I would still get an ID on blue/yellow hap. The electric blue is usually fryeri...this is a 7" fish.

I would choose either hap/peacock or mbuna and get rid of the ones that don't fit.

If you do haps and peacocks you will have:
Empress
VC-10
Maylandi
Fryeri
Yellow hap?

Since they are 3" or under, and haps grow slower than mbuna, they should be fine for one year. To house a fish that matures over 6" I'd put them in a 72" tank, especially the VC-10 and the Empress.

PS an LFS that sells fish under the name "Electric blue and yellow hap" may be a concern. You want an LFS that sells the fish under their scientific names and ideally with a collection point as well.


----------

